
Ask HN: Do you agree with white board coding interviews? - anon9878
Posting with an anon account so i don&#x27;t get identified by potential interviewers. 
I have been happily employed for many years and just recently started looking for new opportunities. I was a bit shocked at the white board interview methods being followed at major companies (FB, Goog etc). Whiteboard interviews were initially devised on the idea that it helps us understand the thought process of candidates, while things like syntax and getting the code to be perfect were less important. Looks like nobody even pretends anymore. It is all about getting the code to be in compilable and bug free state.  
So my question to HN is this: Do you agree with these kind of interview practices at your current company? If so, why? I am genuinely interested to see if there is any evidence that correlates ability to do this with actual job performance. If not, why do you continue to participate in it as an interviewer in your current company?
======
mtmail
There's been a backslash against whiteboard interviews, at least on HN. Not
sure if you remember this popular thread from 9 months ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13874026](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13874026)

------
db48x
Yes. Personally, I have poor enough eyesight that I have difficulty sharing a
monitor with someone. On the other hand, I've been a consultant for ages; I
haven't worked a 9-to-5 job in rather a while. Whiteboards don't come up much
in that context.

